# Josh Smith (Northlane) confirms new sig guitar in works



## Logan Abbott (Jul 30, 2021)

Doing an AMA on Instagram and was asked if he was getting one.

he said “it’s going to be a pro series B7, with Bareknuckle pickups, evertune, and will be blue. Start saving now because it won’t be too long.” He also said he has a mock-up and specs approved just waiting on the prototype.

idk bout yall but this is my dream guitar for F/D# area.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2021)

It's an older thread, but I remember this being talked about before. Even posted a PS mockup. I'm hoping this means a release for Winter NAMM

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/josh-smith-northlane-signature.339837/

Guessing he changed his mind on the Soloist shape. TBH I'm actually happy about that because the B-series grew on me over the years.


----------



## Logan Abbott (Jul 30, 2021)

Haha that was actually my post! I imagine they revisited it and decided to change it. I remember him saying not everyone at the company was on board yet so it was a super basic mock up early in the process.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2021)

Oh no shit. Whoops.  Well if they change it, I approve. Gives it a bit more of a unique look. Plus I love how offset guitars hang on a strap.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jul 30, 2021)

cmon give us the 29.5 inch scale josh cmon cmon cmon cmonnnnnnnnn

I know it won't happen but I can dream, can't I?

for real though, 27 inch baritone, Evertune, BKP Impulse H + Impulse S, nice blue finish, sounds like a winner to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2021)

mmmm


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 30, 2021)

Hopefully he goes with the Modern 4x3 (or 3x4) headstock over that older design. The 6-string version looks wonky as all get-out with the different tuner spacing, but the modern 7 is killer.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 31, 2021)

Considering Jackson current prices I'd probably get an used USA B7 (which can be had around 1600$) instead, unless you really want an Evertune.

I don't see much B7s around and they are incredible guitars.


----------



## Albake21 (Jul 31, 2021)

Please be an ebony board. I remember the mock up looking like it was roasted maple or some form of rosewood. I really hope that's not the case, as his usa model in seafoam green with the ebony board is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Lada The Great (Jul 31, 2021)

Josh posted this mockup during his IG Q&A. Seems to be going for traditional fender style headstock, pretty cool imo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 31, 2021)

Lada The Great said:


> Josh posted this mockup during his IG Q&A. Seems to be going for traditional fender style headstock, pretty cool imo.



Oh, so it's still gonna be a Soloist shape?


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 1, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> cmon give us the 29.5 inch scale josh cmon cmon cmon cmonnnnnnnnn
> 
> I know it won't happen but I can dream, can't I?
> 
> for real though, 27 inch baritone, Evertune, BKP Impulse H + Impulse S, nice blue finish, sounds like a winner to me



Yep and it's a pro series. If this one sells well it's likely i can get further models across the line. Ideally I'd love to do a 29.5 next.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 1, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh, so it's still gonna be a Soloist shape?


yeah, i've found i preferred that shape. But it's going to have a maple top like a B7, which was why they sounded so good. Same neck shape and a tilt back headstock too.

Full spec I approved is:

pro series / 27" scale / soloist body
3pc roasted maple neck through w/ carbon reinforcement rods
ebony fretboard with luminlay side dots
24 SS frets (narrow/tall)
alder body with 1/4" maple top
BKP impulse bridge/single neck
BKP 550k/280k dual volume
3 way blade switch with inner bridge only in middle
locking tuners
composite nut
San dimas tilted headstock

For now it will only come in my unique faded seafoam colour, based off that B7 i refinished years ago.


----------



## MrWulf (Aug 1, 2021)

Ss frets, huh? Would love to see that from Jackson


----------



## Perge (Aug 1, 2021)

noob_pwn said:


> yeah, i've found i preferred that shape. But it's going to have a maple top like a B7, which was why they sounded so good. Same neck shape and a tilt back headstock too.
> 
> Full spec I approved is:
> 
> ...


Can't say I'll end up with one soon, but those are pretty unique specs given the market. Excited to try one, and hope they do well enough to come in some more stereotypical metal colors down the road.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 1, 2021)

Perge said:


> Excited to try one, and hope they do well enough to come in some _*more stereotypical metal colors*_ down the road.



Huh? Blue is the new black!


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Aug 1, 2021)

Love to hear it. Amazing stuff Josh!


----------



## Perge (Aug 1, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Huh? Blue is the new black!


Man. I picked up one of the blue iron label rgd 6s. Love it. But the blue is a little to close to the blue of my place of employment. And that has soured me on all blue guitars lmao


----------



## HB_GuitarPlayer (Aug 1, 2021)

noob_pwn said:


> Yep and it's a pro series. If this one sells well it's likely i can get further models across the line. Ideally I'd love to do a 29.5 next.


I was really hoping for longer than 27”, since I already have a 27” scale seven & there’s so many already on the market. 29.5” would be incredible & I’d throw down cash for that today, but I’m guessing even if this one sells well it would be at least another year before Jackson even considered doing a 29.5” scale. How about a compromise and make the current model a 28.25” scale? It would certainly be different & could carve out its own niche!


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Aug 1, 2021)

HB_GuitarPlayer said:


> I was really hoping for longer than 27”, since I already have a 27” scale seven & there’s so many already on the market. 29.5” would be incredible & I’d throw down cash for that today, but I’m guessing even if this one sells well it would be at least another year before Jackson even considered doing a 29.5” scale. How about a compromise and make the current model a 28.25” scale? It would certainly be different & could carve out its own niche!


What people don't seem to understand is that companies will not often take such a risk. 27" guitars are common because manufacturers know that there is a group they can sell to. Even if Josh releases a 29.5" at the pro series level right away, it might not sell well because people rarely encounter guitars that long in the wild. As it is, many people don't like how long 27" is, so that in itself is a risk.


----------



## MrWulf (Aug 1, 2021)

And to add to that, baritone/extended range guitars are a niche within a niche. Why do you think ESP LTD Metal sells like hot cakes vs some 7 or 8 string baritone?


----------



## Mattykoda (Aug 2, 2021)

noob_pwn said:


> yeah, i've found i preferred that shape. But it's going to have a maple top like a B7, which was why they sounded so good. Same neck shape and a tilt back headstock too.
> 
> Full spec I approved is:
> 
> ...



Been waiting for this. What radius did you go with?


----------



## HB_GuitarPlayer (Aug 2, 2021)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> What people don't seem to understand is that companies will not often take such a risk. 27" guitars are common because manufacturers know that there is a group they can sell to. Even if Josh releases a 29.5" at the pro series level right away, it might not sell well because people rarely encounter guitars that long in the wild. As it is, many people don't like how long 27" is, so that in itself is a risk.


I think that’s been a problem with Jackson for a long time: too conservative to take hardly any risks. Most companies who are unwilling to take risks in product development to produce unique product offerings get left behind and lose their leadership positions.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 2, 2021)

HB_GuitarPlayer said:


> I think that’s been a problem with Jackson for a long time: too conservative to take hardly any risks. Most companies who are unwilling to take risks in product development to produce unique product offerings get left behind and lose their leadership positions.



Not in the musical instrument industry, where the majority of the market is still playing Strats, Teles, and LPs. 

Meanwhile, conservative old Jackson is so busy _they're raising prices to stop people from putting in so many orders_. 

The guitar market is less about building a better mouse trap, than it is keep the mice coming back for their favorite flavor of cheese.


----------



## MrWulf (Aug 2, 2021)

LoL FMIC still dominate the market share and they have plenty of brands to cover all the bases. Just because some metalheads arent getting an import 29.5 inch guitar doesnt really mean that suddenly their position in the market is jeopardized.

And lol at Jacksom being too conservative. If they are conservative what the fuck is Gibson then.


----------



## narad (Aug 2, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> mmmm




"I have a feeling that one piece necks sound better"


Mayones:


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 2, 2021)

narad said:


> "I have a feeling that one piece necks sound better"
> 
> 
> Mayones:


The specs for the guitar in this thread earlier say it’ll be a 3 piece neck.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 3, 2021)

t


Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The specs for the guitar in this thread earlier say it’ll be a 3 piece neck.



My preference is for 1pc quatersawn but i can only do a 3 on this one due to manufacturing constraints of the factory they're being built. This is probably better though because purchasers will be less likely to run into any problems.

regarding the radius that someone asked about, its 12-16" compound


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 3, 2021)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> What people don't seem to understand is that companies will not often take such a risk. 27" guitars are common because manufacturers know that there is a group they can sell to. Even if Josh releases a 29.5" at the pro series level right away, it might not sell well because people rarely encounter guitars that long in the wild. As it is, many people don't like how long 27" is, so that in itself is a risk.



It's not just that, they're also limited by what the factories are tooled up to build.


----------



## Anquished (Aug 3, 2021)

Definitely be interested to check one out. 

Wonder how much it'll cost with the BKPs and Evertune though.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 3, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> LoL FMIC still dominate the market share and they have plenty of brands to cover all the bases. Just because some metalheads arent getting an import 29.5 inch guitar doesnt really mean that suddenly their position in the market is jeopardized.
> 
> And lol at Jacksom being too conservative. If they are conservative what the fuck is Gibson then.


Gibson have made 7 string versions of their most popular instruments several times, and even 28" Les Pauls, at all price levels.

Jackson won't make a non-custom shop SL1/SL2 7 string.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 3, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Gibson have made 7 string versions of their most popular instruments several times, and even 28" Les Pauls, at all price levels.
> 
> Jackson won't make a non-custom shop SL1/SL2 7 string.



Pretty sure they won't make even a custom shop SL1/SL2 7-string unless it's for an endorser or NAMM.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 3, 2021)

HB_GuitarPlayer said:


> I think that’s been a problem with Jackson for a long time: too conservative to take hardly any risks. Most companies who are unwilling to take risks in product development to produce unique product offerings get left behind and lose their leadership positions.



You clearly haven't visited any Jackson FB groups/boards


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 3, 2021)

narad said:


> "I have a feeling that one piece necks sound better"
> 
> 
> Mayones:


I mean, there have been some pretty extensive studies done by luthiers about the rigidity and sturdiness of one-piece necks versus something like a 3-piece or 5-piece neck (testing how much it flexes or shifts with temperature or climate, etc.) as well as testing the tonal impact (if any). So, there has been some science done there.


----------



## narad (Aug 3, 2021)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I mean, there have been some pretty extensive studies done by luthiers about the rigidity and sturdiness of one-piece necks versus something like a 3-piece or 5-piece neck (testing how much it flexes or shifts with temperature or climate, etc.) as well as testing the tonal impact (if any). So, there has been some science done there.



Maybe. I don't really think luthiers and well-controlled studies go hand in hand. 

But my joke is just about what Josh says as it relates to some brands that go the other way. I have no dog in this fight.


----------



## Dave Death (Aug 3, 2021)

Hey Josh, now that you have an Impulse SSS signature set are we going to see you playing some kind of extended scale seven-string SSS Strat type guitar? Would be cool to see!

I am digging your signature humbuckers by the way ... I've used the neck and bridge humbuckers in various guitars, and even bought one of the neck humbuckers from your shop recently but haven't had the chance to fit it (I've had an Impulse neck in that guitar before, I just transplanted it into another guitar and needed a replacement).


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 4, 2021)

Dave Death said:


> Hey Josh, now that you have an Impulse SSS signature set are we going to see you playing some kind of extended scale seven-string SSS Strat type guitar? Would be cool to see!
> 
> I am digging your signature humbuckers by the way ... I've used the neck and bridge humbuckers in various guitars, and even bought one of the neck humbuckers from your shop recently but haven't had the chance to fit it (I've had an Impulse neck in that guitar before, I just transplanted it into another guitar and needed a replacement).



unlikely as i wouldn't really use that for what i do, would be cool to have though! Thanls for the support.


----------



## HB_GuitarPlayer (Aug 5, 2021)

noob_pwn said:


> It's not just that, they're also limited by what the factories are tooled up to build.


That’s an excellent point that I hadn’t considered when it comes to scale length. With regards to 3 piece vs 1 piece, I actually prefer 3 piece for for the extra stiffness and for the lack of a hump that can develop over time in the fretboard at the 1st fret with scarf joints.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 22, 2021)

Just bumping this thread for visibility and wishful thinking. Someone send sketchy leaked prototype photos.


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Oct 26, 2021)

Got to meet Northlane and Erra for VIP here in Vancouver . Josh was cool . I asked if he was using his seafoam B7 and he said just wait and walks away . We were backstage before the gig . Few minutes goes by and he comes back with his guitar and hands me it , says check it out and play it if you want .

I had pictures on an old phone that got lost , but man that was a cool experience . I can confirm everyone in that band are all top tier guys . Josh was sick , I didn't even ask to see it , he brought it out . Dudes a fine lad .

All I can say is the strings he uses are fucking FAAAATTT . Stoked his production model is based off that one . The OG was cool as fuck !


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Oct 26, 2021)

Brayden Buckingham said:


> Got to meet Northlane and Erra for VIP here in Vancouver . Josh was cool . I asked if he was using his seafoam B7 and he said just wait and walks away . We were backstage before the gig . Few minutes goes by and he comes back with his guitar and hands me it , says check it out and play it if you want .
> 
> I had pictures on an old phone that got lost , but man that was a cool experience . I can confirm everyone in that band are all top tier guys . Josh was sick , I didn't even ask to see it , he brought it out . Dudes a fine lad .
> 
> All I can say is the strings he uses are fucking FAAAATTT . Stoked his production model is based off that one . The OG was cool as fuck !


that's pretty fuckin rad. Sounds like a cool dude. Always sick to get your hands on someone you appreciates guitar. Sharing a common bond!


----------



## gunch (Oct 26, 2021)

Are there 2 different Chris Broderick Soloist shapes? Did I ask this before? Is this The Matrix?


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 11, 2022)

Josh showed the full model on his instagram story a while back. I remembered about it and searched up this thread hoping I missed something... apparently not


----------



## Dave Death (Jan 11, 2022)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Josh showed the full model on his instagram story a while back. I remembered about it and searched up this thread hoping I missed something... apparently not



You mean this?


----------



## Lada The Great (Jan 12, 2022)

Dave Death said:


> You mean this?



Nah, that is his custom shop Jackson. The production sig is somewhat similar to his vanilla shake custom in specs but the color will be blue.


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 12, 2022)

Dave Death said:


> You mean this?


Nope, he showed the actual production model on a story, it wasn't in any posts.


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 12, 2022)

Dave Death said:


> You mean this?


He talked about this guitar a year and a half back on this post: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-jackson-cs-lava-crackle.343761/


----------



## JimF (Jan 13, 2022)

I told myself I didn't need another 7...
Looks like I'll be getting one of these regardless! The San Dimas headstock tipped me over the edge into guitargasm.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Jan 13, 2022)

His baby blue B7 had me gassing super hard back in the day, and I don't play 7 strings lol:






His other custom swirl B7 was pretty sweet too:





Little sidetrack but the swirl reminds me a bit of the guy from Thornhill's guitar:





I know they're both from Australia so could be the same refinisher? ET Guitars for anyone interested: https://www.facebook.com/1211842412...abel-rgixl7-black-and-turqu/2388218311197632/


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 13, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> His baby blue B7 had me gassing super hard back in the day, and I don't play 7 strings lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure but it's more likely josh got his done at Harron Custom Guitars, got it like that from the shop, or just did it himself like he did with his baby blue one.


----------



## DropQb (Jan 14, 2022)

He shared this to his story recently. There was also a hipshot version. I didn’t get a pic of that one though. I’m already saving up for it as it has basically all the specs I could want out of a production 7 string. If Jackson ever releases a production model of the crackle 29.5” model, I’d buy that in a heart beat too.


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 14, 2022)

DropQb said:


> He shared this to his story recently. There was also a hipshot version. I didn’t get a pic of that one though. I’m already saving up for it as it has basically all the specs I could want out of a production 7 string. If Jackson ever releases a production model of the crackle 29.5” model, I’d buy that in a heart beat too.


NGL this is kinda fugly. Wonder if it's a bad angle or what but something is off. Thanks for posting!


----------



## IbbyAddict (Jan 14, 2022)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> NGL this is kinda fugly. Wonder if it's a bad angle or what but something is off. Thanks for posting!


that angle makes it look like its an aliexpress copy of the original - no doubt it looks better in real life.


----------



## The Blue Ghost (Jan 15, 2022)

This is making GAS for a blue/white/black swirled 7 with white pickups so hard. Damn.


----------



## Mattykoda (Jan 15, 2022)

I think it’s a combination of the single coil, soloist body and headstock. It’s new, blue and badass. I have no need for a 27” but I plan on getting one of these. The specs are outstanding and the knobs placed out of the way are perfect.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jan 16, 2022)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> NGL this is kinda fugly. Wonder if it's a bad angle or what but something is off. Thanks for posting!



Definitely agree. I think it should have been the B7 shape.


----------



## Adieu (Jan 16, 2022)

HB_GuitarPlayer said:


> That’s an excellent point that I hadn’t considered when it comes to scale length. With regards to 3 piece vs 1 piece, I actually prefer 3 piece for for the extra stiffness and for the lack of a hump that can develop over time in the fretboard at the 1st fret with scarf joints.



Scarf joints are unrelated to the piece count of a neck. They're just a way to make an angled headstock cheaper by reducing lumber waste and dimensional prerequisites.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 16, 2022)

Soloist with the Strat head is killer.


----------



## EarlWellington (Jan 16, 2022)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Not sure but it's more likely josh got his done at Harron Custom Guitars, got it like that from the shop, or just did it himself like he did with his baby blue one.



ET Guitars made Josh's first signature guitar (the Katana... of which there was a swirl option available)


----------



## JimF (Jan 17, 2022)

DropQb said:


> He shared this to his story recently. There was also a hipshot version. I didn’t get a pic of that one though. I’m already saving up for it as it has basically all the specs I could want out of a production 7 string. If Jackson ever releases a production model of the crackle 29.5” model, I’d buy that in a heart beat too.



Do we think this is a prototype of the production run? Wonder why its not seafoam...
Unless its just a new custom shop?


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Jan 17, 2022)

EarlWellington said:


> ET Guitars made Josh's first signature guitar (the Katana... of which there was a swirl option available)



Oh shit that's rad! Had a feeling that was the case... I kinda want to do a swirl on my Ghost.. Maybe I should hit him up lol


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 17, 2022)

Idk man, I think the HS soloist body is ugly as FUCK. B7 would absolutely sell like hotcakes too, I know of tons of people who love the shape


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 17, 2022)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Idk man, I think the HS soloist body is ugly as FUCK. B7 would absolutely sell like hotcakes too, I know of tons of people who love the shape



Really? Because you could find B7s on Reverb for 1500$ sitting around for months. They sold like shit and got discontinued. Maybe a modern metal endorser can change that, but I wouldn't bet much. It wasn't until pandemic started and Jackson raised prices that they started to fly. Still there's an B8 on Reverb at 1300$ or something like that.

People are just not much of a fan of asymmetrical designs it seems. Jackson purists also loathe the headstock. They're fantastic guitars, though. And for the price they used to go used, an absolute steal.


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 17, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Really? Because you could find B7s on Reverb for 1500$ sitting around for months. They sold like shit and got discontinued. Maybe a modern metal endorser can change that, but I wouldn't bet much. It wasn't until pandemic started and Jackson raised prices that they started to fly. Still there's an B8 on Reverb at 1300$ or something like that.
> 
> People are just not much of a fan of asymmetrical designs it seems. Jackson purists also loathe the headstock. They're fantastic guitars, though. And for the price they used to go used, an absolute steal.


Now with the jazzmasters being such a hot commodity I think the offset strat shape could attract people, and Jackson purists are a breed of their own


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 17, 2022)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Now with the jazzmasters being such a hot commodity I think the offset strat shape could attract people, and Jackson purists are a breed of their own



Offset strats look really good standing up. I'm not a huge fan of the B7 headstock either, but it's not that bad (the AT is just too cool). To be fair, that headstock has (d)evolved from it's original design. It was initially longer and narrower, with the tuners closer together. It looked waaaaay better.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jan 17, 2022)

so i have approved production samples of both a hardtail and evertune version of this guitar. The samples were absolutely stellar. The guitar will be pro series made in korea. Quality was on par with the MIJ ibanez guitars i used to play way back. I had the Evertune one set up by my tech and was rehearsing with it for the shows i was meant to play the other week before i caught covid. Honestly the only difference i can hear is due to the thicker paint they use in the korean factory. it's so minimal, and so close to my CS guitars. Everything else is just as good as my USA's and i'll totally play them live. The fretwork was superb. Based on my prior experience with korean guitars i wasn't convinced this would be the case but it seems Jackson have rewritten the rulebook here.

confirmed hipshot for the hardtail, bareknuckle impulse H/S set in all. Seafoam green based on my old B7. Neck is a 1pc roasted maple with reinforcements and scarf jointed headstock, through body and 27" scale, SS frets, luminlay side dots, locking tuners all the good stuff.

It looks like the hardtails will come out first, with the evertunes available not long after but I'm trying to have them all available at once if it's possible. Getting stuff into production is a nightmare at the moment.


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 18, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> Seafoam green based on my old B7.


So they will be B7's or they will be the soloist shape?


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 18, 2022)

Also, congrats on getting a sig dude, that's huge


----------



## JimF (Jan 18, 2022)

Amazing news Josh! Thanks for the update. I really think I'm going to snag an ET one when they land!


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 18, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> so i have approved production samples of both a hardtail and evertune version of this guitar. The samples were absolutely stellar. The guitar will be pro series made in korea. Quality was on par with the MIJ ibanez guitars i used to play way back. I had the Evertune one set up by my tech and was rehearsing with it for the shows i was meant to play the other week before i caught covid. Honestly the only difference i can hear is due to the thicker paint they use in the korean factory. it's so minimal, and so close to my CS guitars. Everything else is just as good as my USA's and i'll totally play them live. The fretwork was superb. Based on my prior experience with korean guitars i wasn't convinced this would be the case but it seems Jackson have rewritten the rulebook here.
> 
> confirmed hipshot for the hardtail, bareknuckle impulse H/S set in all. Seafoam green based on my old B7. Neck is a 1pc roasted maple with reinforcements and scarf jointed headstock, through body and 27" scale, SS frets, luminlay side dots, locking tuners all the good stuff.
> 
> It looks like the hardtails will come out first, with the evertunes available not long after but I'm trying to have them all available at once if it's possible. Getting stuff into production is a nightmare at the moment.



Thank you for offering a hipshot version.


----------



## JimF (Jan 18, 2022)

Just out of interest, do you have a photoshop mockup of it in the new colour? @noob_pwn


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 18, 2022)

A version without the Evertune? Smart move. Now I'm interested.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 18, 2022)

Long scale lengths are usually a dealbreaker for me, but not as much of one as an Evertune, so I'm actually interested now too. There aren't exactly a lot of H/S 7s out there. Any chance there's going to be a Custom Shop run?


----------



## JimF (Jan 18, 2022)

For me, its the Evertune, HS, Seafoam colour and San Dimas headstock making me decide to tune this drop C with a superfluous high string


----------



## noob_pwn (Jan 18, 2022)

JimF said:


> Just out of interest, do you have a photoshop mockup of it in the new colour? @noob_pwn



I'm not allowed to share yet unfortunately.

wont be a CS run for now just pro series, i wanted it to be affordable.


----------



## JimF (Jan 19, 2022)

No problems, I forget about release dates and secret things etc! 
I just get excited about seafoam green and Evertunes!


----------



## JimF (Mar 21, 2022)

Anyone know about any developments on this?


----------



## Jinn (May 8, 2022)

JimF said:


> Anyone know about any developments on this?


Josh said on a Patreon live stream they should be getting into production soon if I remember correctly. Im fucking stoked for it!


----------



## Jinn (May 9, 2022)

JimF said:


> Anyone know about any developments on this?


Even better update than before! I asked josh when the guitar will come out and he said late this year/early next. BUT he also accidentally said that he was talking to Fortin about a sig pedal! Wonder if that's going to happen.


----------



## JimF (May 10, 2022)

Nice! Can't say I'm a Northlane fan but the guy certainly has good taste in gear!


----------



## aWoodenShip (May 10, 2022)

Jinn said:


> Even better update than before! I asked josh when the guitar will come out and he said late this year/early next. BUT he also accidentally said that he was talking to Fortin about a sig pedal! Wonder if that's going to happen.


MORE OVERDRIVES


----------



## IbbyAddict (May 12, 2022)

nice


----------



## Jinn (Jun 5, 2022)

Guys, I think this is it! No custom shop logo so I think I found it. Can't say where, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 5, 2022)

Jinn said:


> Guys, I think this is it! No custom shop logo so I think I found it. Can't say where, though.


Ibanez gave us Blue Powder
Jackson giving us Blue Vasoline 


ngl that looks slick. Got the proper old school vibes.


----------



## Asgard222 (Jun 6, 2022)

Here's a screenshot I took from Instagram back in May:


----------



## Jinn (Jun 6, 2022)

Asgard222 said:


> Here's a screenshot I took from Instagram back in May:
> 
> View attachment 108800


Yeah I saw that! So exciting!


----------



## Jinn (Jun 13, 2022)

Well well well, we have confirmation that the photo attached is the sig! It’s happening guys. There’s a signature on the back of the headstock that confirms it.


----------



## jwade (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Jinn (Jun 13, 2022)

jwade said:


> View attachment 109097


Saw that lmao!


----------



## Musiscience (Jul 6, 2022)

Jinn said:


> Well well well, we have confirmation that the photo attached is the sig! It’s happening guys. There’s a signature on the back of the headstock that confirms it.


This is pretty sick.


----------



## nerozume (Jul 7, 2022)

When it's coming out, I'm ready to preorder!


----------



## Jinn (Jul 7, 2022)

nerozume said:


> When it's coming out, I'm ready to preorder!


Same here!


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 7, 2022)

I dig it, but itd look way better with a TOM just sayin.


----------



## Jinn (Jul 7, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I dig it, but itd look way better with a TOM just sayin.


Nahhhhh TOMs are weird asf


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 7, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I dig it, but itd look way better with a TOM just sayin.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 7, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I dig it, but itd look way better with a TOM just sayin.



TOMs are evil, hardtail bracket with individual saddles is way better


----------



## JimF (Jul 8, 2022)

Pretty sure they're doing a hardtail as well for all you old men


----------



## oremus91 (Jul 8, 2022)

JimF said:


> Pretty sure they're doing a hardtail as well for all you old men


Based.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 24, 2022)

Thought I'd drop in and resurrect this thread to say nice sleuthing. There have been a couple of delays but I'm getting told on shelves early next year. Have been playing the proto on tour and it has been awesome.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 24, 2022)

& I'm not saying this is the guitar, but my photographer caught this great moment at our sydney show where i was playing a non-USA 7 string soloist baritone...


----------



## Jinn (Jul 24, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> & I'm not saying this is the guitar, but my photographer caught this great moment at our sydney show where i was playing a non-USA 7 string soloist baritone...


I’ve so much on this forum about this but it’s great to hear it from the man himself! I am definitely going to pick one up as soon as drops.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 24, 2022)

Although the chosen finish is not my thing, I'm super glad more people is adopting the H-S pickup config. Hopefully it gets more popular in the future. To me it's just the best possible combo and also look pretty cool.


----------



## nerozume (Jul 24, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> Thought I'd drop in and resurrect this thread to say nice sleuthing. There have been a couple of delays but I'm getting told on shelves early next year. Have been playing the proto on tour and it has been awesome.



Ah  
Thought I'd be able to buy it this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 24, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> & I'm not saying this is the guitar, but my photographer caught this great moment at our sydney show where i was playing a non-USA 7 string soloist baritone...


I really dig that thing. Looks like it came straight out of 1986
just
djentier


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 24, 2022)

tilt back fender headstocks are fucking cool


----------



## Xaeldaren (Jul 24, 2022)

The specs on this are exactly what I want in a 7-string. The prospect of likely paying upwards of €1,600 and rolling the dice on Jackson's shoddy QC is discouraging, though. I'd hope it came with a Graphtech nut, considering the €1,400 Mishsa Evertunes don't.


----------



## Jinn (Jul 24, 2022)

Xaeldaren said:


> The specs on this are exactly what I want in a 7-string. The prospect of likely paying upwards of €1,600 and rolling the dice on Jackson's shoddy QC is discouraging, though. I'd hope it came with a Graphtech nut, considering the €1,400 Mishsa Evertunes don't.


I have been told by Michael Harron of Harron Custom guitars that the quality on these guitars is top notch.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 24, 2022)

Jinn said:


> I have been told by Michael Harron of Harron Custom guitars that the quality on these guitars is top notch.


These guitars that don't exist yet?


----------



## Jinn (Jul 24, 2022)

StevenC said:


> These guitars that don't exist yet?


There’s 3 of them to my knowledge. 1 is Josh’s and two others got setup so that jackson could copy the setups for Josh’s signatures so they come out of the factory the way he likes them.


----------



## Jinn (Jul 24, 2022)

StevenC said:


> These guitars that don't exist yet?


*all “prototypes” but I’m pretty sure they are the exact model.


----------



## Jinn (Jul 24, 2022)

Also, @noob_pwn when will it be announced/available to preorder?


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 24, 2022)

Jinn said:


> There’s 3 of them to my knowledge. 1 is Josh’s and two others got setup so that jackson could copy the setups for Josh’s signatures so they come out of the factory the way he likes them.


Well yeah but aren't those custom shop built ones essentially something for the factory to copy? We gotta see the copies first before we can call good or bad, homie.


----------



## Jinn (Jul 24, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Well yeah but aren't those custom shop built ones essentially something for the factory to copy? We gotta see the copies first before we can call good or bad, homie


They are korean made and are exactly what the production model will be.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 25, 2022)

Just found out I've been living under a rock and only knew the other Josh Smith...


----------



## Northfall (Jul 27, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Although the chosen finish is not my thing, I'm super glad more people is adopting the H-S pickup config. Hopefully it gets more popular in the future. To me it's just the best possible combo and also look pretty cool.


Absolutely agree on H-S being the superior pickup config.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 28, 2022)

Jinn said:


> They are korean made and are exactly what the production model will be.


this is correct. The protos are factory samples and they stack up to my JCS guitars however they sound a little more neutral, probably because of the thicker paint. On par with ibanez prestiges that i used to own. The colour was Jackson's choice. If it does well I could have scope for variations and maybe a longer scale version.


----------



## JimF (Jul 28, 2022)

Are there any variations you have in mind? Do you see them sticking with your key specs or becoming a new model with tons of variations? Obviously this is just hypothetical chat and depends on how well they sell etc


----------



## StevenC (Jul 29, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> this is correct. The protos are factory samples and they stack up to my JCS guitars however they sound a little more neutral, probably because of the thicker paint. On par with ibanez prestiges that i used to own. The colour was Jackson's choice. If it does well I could have scope for variations and maybe a longer scale version.


What is the scale length of this one?


----------



## Jinn (Jul 29, 2022)

StevenC said:


> What is the scale length of this one?


27/27.5 not too sure


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 6, 2022)

I have an update for you. Looks like some availabilities came up for production space and jackson have been able to get these turned around sooner than we hoped.
Preorders will come online in early September and the guitars will be on shelves early December. Pricing will be a touch more than the misha pro series ET as this one comes stock with BKPs.


----------



## Jinn (Aug 6, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> I have an update for you. Looks like some availabilities came up for production space and jackson have been able to get these turned around sooner than we hoped.
> Preorders will come online in early September and the guitars will be on shelves early December. Pricing will be a touch more than the misha pro series ET as this one comes stock with BKPs.


Fuck yeah! Gonna get one as soon as it drops


----------



## OldMate (Aug 6, 2022)

That's one hell of a nice looking instrument, keen to see these come out! The specs seem really good, and unique enough that it stands out while also being close enough to home base that people will feel comfortable enough to give it a go. Love the colour, too. Big congrats to Josh!

Really great to see the Blackhawk/Impulse get into a production guitar that doesn't cost a mint, too. I love my Blackhawk set in my Schecter Banshee, but I'm happy that more people are going to get to see how great these are without going through the pickup swap rigmarole.


----------



## jwade (Aug 6, 2022)

So like 2K-2.5K probably?


----------



## SeventyFour (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm not normally a Jackson fan but this actually looks great!


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 25, 2022)

you will be able to order this in 2 weeks!


----------



## Jinn (Aug 25, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> you will be able to order this in 2 weeks!


FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jinn (Aug 25, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> you will be able to order this in 2 weeks!


Is there confirmation on how much though? And will it be 4 grand like you said on the worldeaters stream


----------



## Xaeldaren (Aug 25, 2022)

4 grand is likely a USA version. However, that much for a Korean-made guitar would actually be so hilarious I'd flip all the way around to respecting it on grounds of absurdity alone.


----------



## JimF (Aug 25, 2022)

Jinn said:


> And will it be 4 grand like you said on the worldeaters stream



Was that AUD? Because that's $2790. Which is still kinda expensive but who knows.


----------



## Xaeldaren (Aug 25, 2022)

Aha! Of course, AUD would make much more sense. In which case, my point about a nigh $3,000 guitar still stands.


----------



## JimF (Aug 25, 2022)

Yeah I realised that when I wrote it 
Perhaps that's the list price and it will hit the streets at about 2k?
I'm in the UK we don't have all this MSRP and street price etc


----------



## Jinn (Aug 25, 2022)

JimF said:


> Was that AUD? Because that's $2790. Which is still kinda expensive but who knows.


You are correct! Indeed kangaroo dollars.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 26, 2022)

Jinn said:


> You are correct! Indeed kangaroo dollars.


Yeah that's what i got told. It's about as much as the misha evertune model but a little dearer because it comes with BKP's. I don't know how this price washes out retail


----------



## mogar (Sep 7, 2022)

Oh fuck....









Jackson Pro Series Signature Josh Smith Soloist SL7 ET - Aquamarine | Reverb


Pro Series Signature Josh Smith Soloist™ SL7 ET, Ebony Fingerboard, Aquamarine We ordered 2 extra for the in april 2023 (confirmed). Please PM for a reservation! Formed in 2009, Australian progressive metalcore act Northlane has emerged as trendsetters in the space, constantly evolving and am...




reverb.com


----------



## JimF (Sep 7, 2022)

Oh my god its beautiful. God bless whoever mistakenly posted that on Reverb before the release.


----------



## Jinn (Sep 7, 2022)

mogar said:


> Oh fuck....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy SHIT that is cheap


----------



## Jinn (Sep 7, 2022)

(compared to what josh said)


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 7, 2022)

ok wow for that price...

also i love how obnoxiously big the headstock looks from the back


----------



## JimF (Sep 7, 2022)

Even though I predominantly play 6 string, I'm tempted to get one and tune it drop C with a high G just so I can use it all the time lol.


----------



## Jinn (Sep 7, 2022)

JimF said:


> Even though I predominantly play 6 string, I'm tempted to get one and tune it drop C with a high G just so I can use it all the time lol.


Do it!


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Sep 7, 2022)

Looks great!


----------



## SeventyFour (Sep 8, 2022)

What happened to the hipshot version? 

Does anyone know if this is a flat colour or does it have some 'metallic glitter' to it?


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 8, 2022)

Buy the Jackson Pro Series Signature Josh Smith Soloist SL7 ET Ebony Fingerboard Aquamarine


Founding member, co-songwriter and rhythm guitarist Josh Smith is central to the band’s expansive and pummeling sound, and Jackson is proud to present the all-new Pro Series Signature Josh Smith Soloist SL7 ET in his honor.




www.guitarguitar.co.uk





Looks like it's up for pre-order


----------



## Jinn (Sep 8, 2022)

SeventyFour said:


> What happened to the hipshot version?
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a flat colour or does it have some 'metallic glitter' to it?


Hipshot version coming soon, flat colour


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 8, 2022)

Looks like these are out in the wild now. List price on the website is a lot but seeing dealers list at $3500 aud, 1500gbp/usd


----------



## Jinn (Sep 8, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> Looks like these are out in the wild now. List price on the website is a lot but seeing dealers list at $3500 aud, 1500gbp/usd


Love it mate! Congratulations!


----------



## jwade (Sep 9, 2022)

Congrats dude!


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro (Sep 9, 2022)

Congrats Josh! Loving the specs and the looks!
But damn this made it harder to narrow down my next purchase.


----------



## JimF (Sep 9, 2022)

Absolutely knocked it out the park with this one Josh mate!


----------



## petunio330 (Sep 9, 2022)

Hi @noob_pwn, any idea why all the US stores have your sig listed for 2,699 USD?


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 9, 2022)

petunio330 said:


> Hi @noob_pwn, any idea why all the US stores have your sig listed for 2,699 USD?


It looks to be the official price in USD. Even Sweetwater has it for that much.

It's an incredibly well spec'd guitar, but $2700 for a Korean made is a bit out there for me when comparing to MIJ Ibanez, ESP, and hell even Jackson's own MJ line.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 9, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> It looks to be the official price in USD. Even Sweetwater has it for that much.
> 
> It's an incredibly well spec'd guitar, but $2700 for a Korean made is a bit out there for me when comparing to MIJ Ibanez, ESP, and hell even Jackson's own MJ line.


Yeowch. That's a lot of scratch for a Korean guitar. But, limited market, unusual specs, expensive hardware and pickups...


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 9, 2022)

ok what am I not understanding about the *huge* price discrepancy between UK/EU and US stores

how is it $1000 cheaper


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 9, 2022)

Masoo2 said:


> ok what am I not understanding about the *huge* price discrepancy between UK/EU and US stores
> 
> how is it $1000 cheaper


It's so different that it would actually be cheaper to import one of these instead. Something doesn't add up if that's the case.


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 9, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> It looks to be the official price in USD. Even Sweetwater has it for that much.
> 
> It's an incredibly well spec'd guitar, but $2700 for a Korean made is a bit out there for me when comparing to MIJ Ibanez, ESP, and hell even Jackson's own MJ line.


In all honesty I’ve owned a bunch of j customs and the way this guitar is put together is every bit as good, same goes for my bandmates ESP’s


----------



## jwade (Sep 9, 2022)

I've owned numerous Gibson SGs, and my Korean-made Samick SG copy from the early 90s is a significantly higher quality instrument than any USA built Gibson I've ever owned. Getting too hung up on where a guitar is made is a bad way to decide if you're interested in something.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 10, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Yeowch. That's a lot of scratch for a Korean guitar. But, limited market, unusual specs, expensive hardware and pickups...



It's fair shout that it has a unique feature set. However:









ESP E-II M-II 7B Baritone EverTune Electric Guitar - Pearl White


7-string Baritone Electric Guitar with Alder Body, Maple Neck, Ebony Fingerboard, 2 Active Humbucking Pickups, and EverTune Bridge - Pearl White




www.sweetwater.com





Obvs diffs pickups and pickup configuration however fishman's are on par with BKP in terms of cost. I struggle to see how Jackson are justifying the cost when ESP are putting out Japanese made guitars for the same money


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2022)

Vyn said:


> It's fair shout that it has a unique feature set. However:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck getting an E-II now. ESP is still years behind on them. A few models trickle in, but even the big retailers like Sweetwater don't have anything in stock and when you ask they have no idea when they'll be in.

If Jackson gets this to retail, it doesn't matter how nice pictures of the E-II are.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 10, 2022)

T


MaxOfMetal said:


> Good luck getting an E-II now. ESP is still years behind on them. A few models trickle in, but even the big retailers like Sweetwater don't have anything in stock and when you ask they have no idea when they'll be in.
> 
> If Jackson gets this to retail, it doesn't matter how nice pictures of the E-II are.



Fair shout! Will be interesting to see how long this one takes from announcement to shelf time


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2022)

Vyn said:


> T
> 
> 
> Fair shout! Will be interesting to see how long this one takes from announcement to shelf time



Yeah, that's the game these days.


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 10, 2022)

Vyn said:


> T
> 
> 
> Fair shout! Will be interesting to see how long this one takes from announcement to shelf time


They’re telling me late November/early December to ship to dealers


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 11, 2022)

It is really cool but I don't know about $2699. Seems a tad high. The japanese bulb signature is around that price but made in Jaoan. 

Looks sick though!


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 11, 2022)

It's cool, but Schecter makes the Mach-V Evertune 7 with name brand pickups and the works, likely in the same factory, for $1000 less. The schecter is not nearly as charming, but this Jackson is competing for price with Japanese 27" evertune guitars, and priced the same as Jackson's MJ and upcoming stripper USA line (although not a direct comparison since they aren't offering 7s yet, but just gives an indication of the market). Even if its the same exact quality as anything, the labor cost is lower, so why aren't consumers seeing the benefit of that? If the gap of money was all going to Josh that would be cool since were just supporting the artist, but I suspect FMIC is pocketing the vast majority of the difference. I would be more willing to accept the price if it offered something no other company did (like the scale length), and they set the price accordingly understanding they would sell less units, but as it stands its appealing to a wider audience with a 27" scale, but has the pricetag of something more specialized.

Regardless I hope it does well, its beautiful, Josh deserves it, but a lot of weird decisions being made by FMIC.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 11, 2022)

2700$ for a MIK guitar?

Lol, that's what I paid for my CS Jackson 7s three years ago. Hard nope.


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 11, 2022)

whats happening is that the US dealers are not discounting MSRP while everywhere else in the world you're seeing upwards of 30% markdown on the guitar. I don't know why this is the case and it sucks. When i was first asked about a sig it was going to be a limited usa run but i refused because i wanted it to be within reach of the average person. I thought these would come in a lot less to the end consumer.


----------



## jwade (Sep 12, 2022)

The only Canadian retailer I can find with it on their site is lamusic, and they have it at $3,459.99.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 12, 2022)

I had wondered when I saw the price if it was marked up so high to reduce the volume of orders at the beginning of production at least.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 12, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> whats happening is that the US dealers are not discounting MSRP while everywhere else in the world you're seeing upwards of 30% markdown on the guitar. I don't know why this is the case and it sucks. When i was first asked about a sig it was going to be a limited usa run but i refused because i wanted it to be within reach of the average person. I thought these would come in a lot less to the end consumer.


Don't think we are taking it out on you, man. This is a killer axe and seems you did what you could to make it what you needed out of a signature guitar, you can't stop the capitalist forces at work here.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Sep 12, 2022)

Sick guitar, love it and it fuels my gas.... :S

single coil in the neck: check
Scale length: check
Color: check
Headstock: check

Only thing is I never had a evertune bridge, heard good things about it but man I like just simple fixed brdiges....

Anyway price in Netherlands seems to be around 1800 Euro's, I think it is more or less the same as a LTD with same specs?


----------



## SamSam (Sep 12, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> I with name brand pickups and the works,



This thing comes with a set of Bareknuckle Impulses, you're looking at about £277 a set?


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 12, 2022)

SamSam said:


> This thing comes with a set of Bareknuckle Impulses, you're looking at about £277 a set?


The schecter came with lundgrens last I checked so quite comparable, even more potentially per set based on what I'm looking at. This point is sort of splitting hairs though, because they aren't buying at retail price, and even if there was a $100 per set discrepancy it doesn't make up the large overall discrepancy.

I just listened to the impulse demos amazing sounding.


----------



## JimF (Sep 12, 2022)

Slight sidetrack but I also listened to some Impulse demos and was impressed.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 12, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> The schecter came with lundgrens last I checked so quite comparable, even more potentially per set based on what I'm looking at. This point is sort of splitting hairs though, because they aren't buying at retail price, and even if there was a $100 per set discrepancy it doesn't make up the large overall discrepancy.
> 
> I just listened to the impulse demos amazing sounding.



It must be a USA specific issue. I've just checked both models on Andertons and the Jackson is almost £300 cheaper. The Schecter does have SS frets and I do like Lundgrens a lot. I certainly wouldn't mind giving the Impulse set a try and H/S config on a seven string is very uncommon. SS frets are nice, but I would pick the Jackson 9 times out of 10 personally.


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 12, 2022)

SamSam said:


> It must be a USA specific issue. I've just checked both models on Andertons and the Jackson is almost £300 cheaper. The Schecter does have SS frets and I do like Lundgrens a lot. I certainly wouldn't mind giving the Impulse set a try and H/S config on a seven string is very uncommon. SS frets are nice, but I would pick the Jackson 9 times out of 10 personally.


The price on andertons for the jackson isn't correct, unless it costs $1200 less for UK than US.

re:jackson vs schecter, they are only "designed" by either brand, but built by the same people in the same factory, so "picking the jackson" is a misnomer other than the headstock silkscreen.


----------



## thaz16 (Sep 12, 2022)

Insane price here in Canada, 3459,99. Thought it was priced more like the Jackson Misha Pro series.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 12, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> The price on andertons for the jackson isn't correct, unless it costs $1200 less for UK than US.
> 
> re:jackson vs schecter, they are only "designed" by either brand, but built by the same people in the same factory, so "picking the jackson" is a misnomer other than the headstock silkscreen.



The Jackson is similarly priced on other UK sites, I highlighted Andertons as it's the cheapest I've found, but other sites are within £100 of that price as is the norm.

re: Jackson vs Schecter. There was no Jackson vs Schecter in my post, I was referring to these two specific models, not the brands themselves, as per the thread topic. I merely compared spec.

However it is noted. I shall refer to all my Ibanez guitars as Fujigen guitars now.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 12, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> re:jackson vs schecter, they are only "designed" by either brand, but built by the same people in the same factory, so "picking the jackson" is a misnomer other than the headstock silkscreen.



Yeah, because that is how factories work


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 12, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Good luck getting an E-II now. ESP is still years behind on them. A few models trickle in, but even the big retailers like Sweetwater don't have anything in stock and when you ask they have no idea when they'll be in.
> 
> If Jackson gets this to retail, it doesn't matter how nice pictures of the E-II are.


I really think this is the move Jackson is making with the new "Corona" Soloists, the more I think about it. They've had so much trouble getting the imports to stores that having the shorter supply chain makes sense.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 12, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> 2700$ for a MIK guitar?
> 
> Lol, that's what I paid for my CS Jackson 7s three years ago. Hard nope.


A very limited market MIK guitar. They're going to sell 400x more USA Soloists at $2600 than this. Your sevens would cost $4.5K now, or at least that was what my Soloist 7 would've cost when I priced it two years ago.


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 12, 2022)

alright here's the official word on price. In North America, FMIC users "minimum advertised price", everywhere else in the world it's MSRP. MSRP means that dealers can discount their advertised price. MAP means they cannot. The initial preorders have been very strong. If you live in the United States and you're interested I would suggest talking to your nearest dealer about the guitar. If you're interested but unsure about quality with the guitar being MIK, I would say that you're best off waiting until they hit shelves so you can play it. I can assure you the quality is fantastic. If you have any questions about the guitar itself i am happy to answer.


----------



## Jinn (Sep 12, 2022)

How does it stack up to your custom shop guitars like the San dimas and soloist in vanilla shake? 


noob_pwn said:


> alright here's the official word on price. In North America, FMIC users "minimum advertised price", everywhere else in the world it's MSRP. MSRP means that dealers can discount their advertised price. MAP means they cannot. The initial preorders have been very strong. If you live in the United States and you're interested I would suggest talking to your nearest dealer about the guitar. If you're interested but unsure about quality with the guitar being MIK, I would say that you're best off waiting until they hit shelves so you can play it. I can assure you the quality is fantastic. If you have any questions about the guitar itself i am happy to answer.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 12, 2022)

Fender is currently getting sued in the UK and Europe over their MAP practices, and then they pull a stunt like this.

This is the second time they've been sued for same.


----------



## Agalloch (Sep 13, 2022)

Wow, that is a batshit crazy price for a MIK guitar (in the US at least). Dean did the same thing with a couple MIK multi-scale guitars they put out. I've watched those guitars sit at dealers for a very long time. Of course, they're also completely hideous.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 13, 2022)

Agalloch said:


> Wow, that is a batshit crazy price for a MIK guitar (in the US at least). Dean did the same thing with a couple MIK multi-scale guitars they put out. I've watched those guitars sit at dealers for a very long time. Of course, they're also completely hideous.


Yeah, at least this has some limited appeal.
Honestly, if the guitar kicks ass MIK shouldn't bother you. I've played some truly excellent MIK guitars.


----------



## Agalloch (Sep 13, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, at least this has some limited appeal.
> Honestly, if the guitar kicks ass MIK shouldn't bother you. I've played some truly excellent MIK guitars.



MIK doesn't bother me. I've played plenty of great Korean-made guitars. The issue is the competition. Once you start pushing close to $3k, the options for 7-strings open up a lot. So why would I choose MIK if I can get a better quality Japanese or American-made guitar? Or, I could pay way less and get a similar quality Schecter.

Of course, for some people, the "Jackson" on the headstock will be enough reason to pay the premium.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 13, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> A very limited market MIK guitar. They're going to sell 400x more USA Soloists at $2600 than this. Your sevens would cost $4.5K now, or at least that was what my Soloist 7 would've cost when I priced it two years ago.



Yes, I'm aware of the massive markups taking advantage of a global crisis that big companies make so they don't lose a dime.

I'm literally talking about almost 50% price increase on three years. But hey, as long as people suck it and pay...


----------



## SamSam (Sep 13, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> If you have any questions about the guitar itself i am happy to answer.



What is the neck profile going to be like on these? That's the only consideration I have prior to pre ordering.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 13, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Yes, I'm aware of the massive markups taking advantage of a global crisis that big companies make so they don't lose a dime.
> 
> I'm literally talking about almost 50% price increase on three years. But hey, as long as people suck it and pay...


Do *I* think it's worth it? No. That's why I'm not buying one. 
It is where the market is, though. It's one reason I'm glad I like bolt-ons at 25.5" scales - I've been able to build what I can't buy. It does suck for those who can't, but, honestly, there's more options than ever.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 14, 2022)

Agalloch said:


> Of course, for some people, the "Jackson" on the headstock will be enough reason to pay the premium.



I wouldn't think so. Jackson purists only care if it says "made in USA" next to the Jackson logo.

Funny thing is that Jackson American Series are cheaper than this one


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 14, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> I wouldn't think so. Jackson purists only care if it says "made in USA" next to the Jackson logo.
> 
> Funny thing is that Jackson American Series are cheaper than this one


I don't think that's an accident. FMIC seems to have a conscious strategy of blurring the lines about where something is built vs. price.


----------



## JimF (Sep 14, 2022)

It's been a minute since I've seen a pic of it...

Just look at it!!!


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 14, 2022)

SamSam said:


> What is the neck profile going to be like on these? That's the only consideration I have prior to pre ordering.


It’s like a medium c shape. Not too thin or flat, same as the B7


----------



## ikarus (Sep 15, 2022)

What bugs me (also with the Misha sig) is that it comes with 10-59 strings and probably in standard tuning. I mean comon, its a 7 string 27inch scale northlane sig. No one is gonna buy that to play sweet home alabama on it. Should at least come in drop A. Especially since the tuning/string change on an Evertune is not a 5 min job.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 15, 2022)

ikarus said:


> What bugs me (also with the Misha sig) is that it comes with 10-59 strings and probably in standard tuning. I mean comon, its a 7 string 27inch scale northlane sig. No one is gonna buy that to play sweet home alabama on it. Should at least come in drop A. Especially since the tuning/string change on an Evertune is not a 5 min job.


They probably just slap on whatever strings they buy in bulk.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 15, 2022)

ikarus said:


> What bugs me (also with the Misha sig) is that it comes with 10-59 strings and probably in standard tuning. I mean comon, its a 7 string 27inch scale northlane sig. No one is gonna buy that to play sweet home alabama on it. Should at least come in drop A. Especially since the tuning/string change on an Evertune is not a 5 min job.


10-59's on a 27 would be absolutely perfect for drop A, especially on an evertune, and dropping to an A would not be a big deal with the tuning key. 

And I say this as an avid evertune avoider.


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 16, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> 10-59's on a 27 would be absolutely perfect for drop A, especially on an evertune, and dropping to an A would not be a big deal with the tuning key.
> 
> And I say this as an avid evertune avoider.


it's meant to come a step down. If i had it ship with the powerline sized stuff i normally play on most people would hate it haha.


----------



## mpiazz (Sep 16, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> it's meant to come a step down. If i had it ship with the powerline sized stuff i normally play on most people would hate it haha.


 Does the nut come powerline ready or will it need to be filed down?


----------



## ikarus (Sep 16, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> 10-59's on a 27 would be absolutely perfect for drop A


not in my books. But I guess everybody has a different take on this.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 16, 2022)

noob_pwn said:


> It’s like a medium c shape. Not too thin or flat, same as the B7


Ooh. The B7 profile is nice.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 16, 2022)

ikarus said:


> not in my books. But I guess everybody has a different take on this.


Totally correct friend, but it'd be the same tension as Drop D with 46 or 48 set on a 25.5er  just about 15 ish pounds, which most people seem to find pretty doable. 

Not arguing, completely understand as I used to use like .068 and .070 for A1, just kinda got out of it.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 16, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Ooh. The B7 profile is nice.


Same shape on the Dave Davidson WR7s, which I love. Josh did a fuckin killer job speccing this out. Only thing I'd change is the control knobs, but that's a trivial modification.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 16, 2022)

I actually like to use vibrato  so 10 - 59 in A is pretty good IMO, especially on a 27''


----------



## Slaeyer (Sep 22, 2022)

Just found the guitar listed in Germany: https://www.musicstore.com/en_OE/EU...-Soloist-SL7-ET-Aquamarine/art-GIT0059443-000
That's not bad priced at all with 1555€
So that's just 100 bucks more expensive than the LTD MH-1007ET.


----------



## JimF (Sep 22, 2022)

Plus its a whole lot different to most guitars out there, so its easier to justify adding one to your collection


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Dec 8, 2022)

jwade said:


> The only Canadian retailer I can find with it on their site is lamusic, and they have it at $3,459.99.


3729$ CAD on Long and Mcquade . For anyone wondering , in Europe these are cheap , a good deal for what you get . Seen earlier on Reverb from the Netherlands it would be 2300$ CAD with maybe 150$-200$ shipping . Save yourself over a thousand bucks by going that route . I'm considering it , as I've had an itch for a 7 string and actually got to play the exact B7 he based it on .


----------



## jwade (Dec 8, 2022)

Brayden Buckingham said:


> 3729$ CAD on Long and Mcquade . For anyone wondering , in Europe these are cheap , a good deal for what you get . Seen earlier on Reverb from the Netherlands it would be 2300$ CAD with maybe 150$-200$ shipping . Save yourself over a thousand bucks by going that route . I'm considering it , as I've had an itch for a 7 string and actually got to play the exact B7 he based it on .


The customs/duties/taxes might push the number closer to L&Ms price, I'd probably look at a US retailer instead.


----------



## Jinn (Dec 8, 2022)

jwade said:


> The customs/duties/taxes might push the number closer to L&Ms price, I'd probably look at a US retailer instead.


US retail is worse. 2699 usd


----------



## JimF (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm not what you'd call a Northlane fan, but I'm obsessed with this guitar, and this is a good watch:


----------



## mungiisi (Dec 20, 2022)

The coming SL7 ET is really tempting - the specs are quite right. Especially if the neck profile is taken from B7.

Speaking of the B7, I recalle you had couple of solid colored ones you refinished @noob_pwn. Did they have flame maple top underneath the solid finish?


----------



## JimF (Dec 20, 2022)

Funnily enough I just watched the Jackson 'Thrashed' episode last night where he discusses the B7 having a flamed maple top under the refinish.


----------



## mungiisi (Dec 20, 2022)

JimF said:


> Funnily enough I just watched the Jackson 'Thrashed' episode last night where he discusses the B7 having a flamed maple top under the refinish.




It seems that the B7 he's showing there was originally natural and those had the flame maple top. I recall he had another stock B7 which was later refinished with a swirl painting, I wonder if it was originally solid coloured and if it had the flame maple top underneath the solid colour as well.


----------



## Jinn (Dec 20, 2022)

I’m pretty sure they all had a solid top. All of his custom shops ( including the one sitting next to me) have a maple top.


mungiisi said:


> It seems that the B7 he's showing there was originally natural and those had the flame maple top. I recall he had another stock B7 which was later refinished with a swirl painting, I wonder if it was originally solid coloured and if it had the flame maple top underneath the solid colour as well.


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 20, 2022)

Jinn said:


> I’m pretty sure they all had a solid top. All of his custom shops ( including the one sitting next to me) have a maple top.


the seafoam one had a flame top and walnut stained oil finish


----------



## Jinn (Dec 20, 2022)

Are the rest just maple caps?


noob_pwn said:


> the seafoam one had a flame top and walnut stained oil finish


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 20, 2022)

Brayden Buckingham said:


> 3729$ CAD on Long and Mcquade . For anyone wondering , in Europe these are cheap , a good deal for what you get . Seen earlier on Reverb from the Netherlands it would be 2300$ CAD with maybe 150$-200$ shipping . Save yourself over a thousand bucks by going that route . I'm considering it , as I've had an itch for a 7 string and actually got to play the exact B7 he based it on .





jwade said:


> The customs/duties/taxes might push the number closer to L&Ms price, I'd probably look at a US retailer instead.



Yeah we get blasted with duties at the border. Basically add 19% (13% Sales tax, 6% Duties) and then an extra fee for the courier "doing the paperwork" for you at the border.


----------



## mungiisi (Dec 21, 2022)

Jinn said:


> I’m pretty sure they all had a solid top. All of his custom shops ( including the one sitting next to me) have a maple top.



I'm curious of the possible maple top, because my factory solid black B7 seems to have a maple top (the joint is visible in the upper horn in the picture):







I'm tempted to strip the guitar, but wouldn't want to do it unless I'd be sure that there's a decent flame maple top underneath.


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Dec 21, 2022)

mungiisi said:


> I'm tempted to strip the guitar, but wouldn't want to do it unless I'd be sure that there's a decent flame maple top underneath.


 I'm not entirely sure but if you have a top and it's painted over , it might not be the prettiest top used . I wouldn't expect 5A quality or anything on the safe side of disappointment .


----------



## mungiisi (Dec 21, 2022)

Brayden Buckingham said:


> I'm not entirely sure but if you have a top and it's painted over , it might not be the prettiest top used . I wouldn't expect 5A quality or anything on the safe side of disappointment .



Would make sense, but then again according to the specs these solid coloured models should have an alder body WITHOUT the maple top. Makes me wondering whether they have made shortcuts in production and just painted whatever bodies they had in the factory.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 21, 2022)

mungiisi said:


> I'm curious of the possible maple top, because my factory solid black B7 seems to have a maple top (the joint is visible in the upper horn in the picture):
> 
> I'm tempted to strip the guitar, but wouldn't want to do it unless I'd be sure that there's a decent flame maple top underneath.



Since satin black finishes tend to look like shit over time, you'll always have the natural option. I'd say enjoy it meanwhile.



mungiisi said:


> Would make sense, but then again according to the specs these solid coloured models should have an alder body WITHOUT the maple top. Makes me wondering whether they have made shortcuts in production and just painted whatever bodies they had in the factory.



When I sanded off my first guitar I found a maple veneer underneath. I wouldn't be surprised if all B7s had maple tops. It wouldn't make much sense from a purely "costs" perspective, but would from a manpower and timesaving cost (streamlining production to have all models built equal).

Or they just grabbed whatever they had already built and painted it.


----------



## JimF (Dec 21, 2022)

Or its 2 thin pieces of alder stacked


----------



## mungiisi (Dec 22, 2022)

JimF said:


> Or its 2 thin pieces of alder stacked


 I wonder why would they do this. It would be just too much additional work versus making a standard two/three piece alder body or alder body with a flame maple top.


----------



## JimF (Dec 22, 2022)

Me too, just throwing ideas around


----------



## Jinn (Dec 22, 2022)

mungiisi said:


> I'm curious of the possible maple top, because my factory solid black B7 seems to have a maple top (the joint is visible in the upper horn in the picture):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m just pretty much speaking of experience of having one of Josh’s guitars and what I’ve read. If the painted b7s have a maple top I think it will be a cap that doesn’t have any figuring.


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 22, 2022)

Jinn said:


> I’m just pretty much speaking of experience of having one of Josh’s guitars and what I’ve read. If the painted b7s have a maple top I think it will be a cap that doesn’t have any figuring.


the B7's have a top but the sigs dont. its due to the arch top


----------

